
Peloton accidentally built a fitness cult: a business is more complicated - gerbilly
https://www.thecut.com/2019/10/peloton-is-spinning-faster-than-ever.html
======
KFC_Manager
This doesn't talk much at all about their business. I've heard through people
in the industry their paid retention is extremely high. It's not like $2,000
exercise equipment has not existed before. I'm sure everyone knows someone
with a bowflex, norditrack or even some of the upper price range equipment
from a Walmart or Costco.

Being "Fit" and Healthy is always a moving target with most people and the
work to result feedback loop is probably one that most people wouldn't have
the discipline to follow through on. If you could stick a $ value on the
feeling of being in a community, maybe a Peloton or Soulcycle membership is
worth it.

